# Best "block" target?



## wisecane (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll be shooting field points mostly and then practicing with mechanicals before hunting season. Looking for durability mainly as I shoot a lot. What is everyone's take on the best blocks out there?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2009)

dont get the block 4by4 its garbage in fact all of them are after so many shots the foam starts to break apart and your left with holes all thru your target.


----------



## steez1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Get a hips target they are a great targe I have had mine for 3 years and ive shot fp and bh and it still stops arrows like when it was new


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

steez1 said:


> Get a hips target they are a great targe I have had mine for 3 years and ive shot fp and bh and it still stops arrows like when it was new


 +1 :shade:


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*Best Block Target*

I have the same question. Which is the best? What is a Hips target? I'm going to have to research that one.


----------



## wisecane (Mar 9, 2009)

I checked them out. Here is their website: www .hipstargets. com
You may also want to check out morrel targets too.


----------



## mkmllr57 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Rhinehart 18 in 1*

I have a Rhineart 18 in one. My buddies and I ahve been shooting it a ton. It has stood up really well it takes a broadhead well also. Not to mention it comes with a one year warranty if you shoot out the faces they will buy you an new one. It was 89.99 at a pro shop here in kansas.


----------



## timboj (Mar 9, 2004)

Hips
Morrell Yellow Jacket
Rinehart 18n1


Definitely stay away from The Block. Durability just isn't there.


----------



## clover buck1020 (Nov 28, 2008)

you just can't beat the rinehart targets. the 18 in 1 is great, holds up well. the 3-d targets are the best in my opinion


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

i dont have one "yet" but, i hear and see rinehart being on top. it will be my next target purchase


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Morrel six shooter or the Yellow jacket alot of shoots into my Six Shooter holds up well.


----------



## st2212 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Block Target*

For broadheads the Morrel Yellow Jacket is the best i've found. It is not good at all for field tips, it is almost impossible to pull them out. They do make a package were you can get they're bag target and the broadhead target for around $100. It is a great value for the high quality of targets you get.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Rinehart 18-1 all the way!


----------



## hardheadhunter (Feb 3, 2007)

bowhunterprime said:


> Rinehart 18-1 all the way!


x2 its awsome for broadheads or feild tips


----------



## frankensteel (Apr 5, 2006)

I just posted this same info on another thread, but for what its worth I have shot into a Block Outfitter target for years. It finally wore out and I bought a Gander Mountain layered target as a replacement. It lasted three months.
Yesterday I ordered another Block Outfitter target from Keystone Country Store for $135.00 plus shipping($23.00). Thats a pretty good price for this large, thick target. Check it out.
PS-you must change your aiming spot each session, otherwise you will wear through the target. This is true for any target. And broadheads will destroy any target in short order.
JMHO


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

we have had a couple blocks over the years and i feel for the amount of shooting we do they hold up pretty well. now if you want a durable cheap down in the basement 10-15 yard target for the money go buy a bag target and say the heck with it. if the stuffing comes out stuff it back in or buy a new bag for $15. and use the old stuffing. most people will shoot out one spot on a block and call it junk. well if they would shoot into it at different spots it would hold up better i dont think thats to hard to figure out. another thing is when people shoot them at 20 yards or less all the time well your kenetic energy is at its peak performance at that yardage plus you wont hit the same spot if you challenge yourself at 30+ yards.


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

I have had an Outfitter Block target for several years, a great choice. The new 4 x 4 is junk.

The rhinehart 3-D targets are great. Look great and really hold up well.


----------



## Antelopekiller (Nov 19, 2008)

I bought a Hips Hot Shot a month ago, and I am not impressed. I shoot about 20 arrows a day at it, and it is almost shot out in areas.  If I aim for the center dot, my arrow goes all the way to the fletching - won't be long before complete pass thru. I don't think I would by another one.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

What are your thoughts on the blob targets?


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have a Block 4x4 and it is good for field points, but not good for any broadhead. I have a Rhinehart 18-1 that I use for broadheads.


----------



## copperdoc1 (Mar 30, 2008)

The spyderweb is pretty sweet but very expensive. :darkbeer:


----------



## JD X729 (Apr 12, 2009)

The best "block" target I have used is my home made one. I have tried some of the commercial ones and didn't like how hard the arrows are to pull out with field point and how much damage was done to the target and my Rage mechanicals when removing them. 

My home made targets are cheap and stop arrows fast, field points can be removed with just my thumb and one finger. Mechanicals are a little tougher to remove though. I have a couple of mechanicals that I use just for the target so I don't need to worry about dull blades.

My design is just a small, foot square box lined with 2 - 3" egg crate foam, then filled with kitty litter. The foam is just used to keep the kitty litter in the target because it "heals" itself and the hole closes when the arrow is removed, I might try some 1/8 or 1/4 inch rubber instead though.

Obviously the litter makes them heavier then the foam based targets but I prefer that because I don't have to worry about it moving from shot to shot. I shoot at 60 lbs and I don't think Ive ever had an arrow tip penetrate the back of the target.

When the box and/or foam wears out i just make a new target, each costs maybe $5 to make and last a while because I have 6 sides to shoot at.


----------



## Katera131 (Jan 7, 2009)

Stay away from the Block 4X4. I bought one towards the end of last summer and its already falling apart. At first it was hard to pull arrows out of. Then the outside started crumbling and falling apart. I've never been happy with it. I shot 2 muzzy practice heads into it, the rest were field tips, and its already falling apart. Not worth the money i spent on it. Just bought a bag and couldn't be happier. I'll still use the block just for making sure my broadheads are tuned before season, but other than that, it's staying in the shed.
Just my 2 cents.

David


----------

